# Java-Chat (lauffähig) macht Probleme auf der Konsole



## Nicolas (30. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein Frage und zwar hab ich einen multithreaded Chat realisiert:

ich will die Daten auf der Konsole entgegen nehmen, dass funktioniert alles wunderbar.
Nur sollte der Fall eintreten, dass jemand am schreiben ist und der andere gerade in dem Moment abschickt,
dann wir die Eingabe des jenigen der gerade am Schreiben ist aus einander gerissen, weil ja alles über eine Konsole 
läuft schreiben und entgegen nehem. Das Programm sollte auf jeden Fall textbasiert werden bleiben, gibt es 
die Möglichkeit mit JCurses über mehrere Konsolen zu arbeiten?

Vielen Dank für die eventuelle Hilfe

Nicolas


----------



## meez (30. Jun 2005)

Nope...Das ist Systemabhängig...


----------



## Nicolas (30. Jun 2005)

Ja das muss doch gehen. Ich habe keine Lust so ne scheiß GUI--> kilcki bunti


----------



## Shrike (30. Jun 2005)

man kann eine GUI auch wie ne Konsole aussehen lassen  :wink:


----------



## Nick H. (30. Jun 2005)

das ist wie bei me wo die anfänger sich nicht an Canvas rantrauen und alles mit High-Level lcdui machen wollen
(soll keine Beleidigung sein nur n'Vergleich
wahrscheinlich kannste das besser wie ich...)

aber ich denke daran führt wohl kein Weg vorbei


----------



## Nicolas (5. Jul 2005)

Super,

ich hab's hier ja voll drauf!Richtige Profis wieso soll ich ne gui aussehen lassen wie ne konsole.
In C hab ich das auch schon gemacht habe mit ncurses und in Java muss es auch sowas geben!

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat lieber nicht posten!!!!

Best Regards

Nicolas


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Jul 2005)

http://www.pitman.co.za/projects/charva/


----------

